# Chicks to chickens



## niffer1976 (Feb 24, 2013)

How long does it take for a baby chick to get too big for the "house" in the kitchen so to speak and have to go to a coop or pen?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That kinda depends on what they're up against outside. Generally 8-15 weeks from what I've seen. My chicks are about 4 weeks and they were challenging the Roo when he went to investigate who they were. I put them in the pen to set up a bigger cage. It's like a nutty kindergarten in there most days. Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends. I usually kick mine out around 3 weeks old but not because their to big. Just depends how big your cage is, coop is, pen is, and wether you already have a flock and if they tolerate the new babies.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Good description energyvet (like a nutty kindergarten in there) that is my nineteen when they are stirred up.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chickens seem to be inherently funny. Not sure why but that's what makes chicken TV so great!


----------



## niffer1976 (Feb 24, 2013)

I homeschool and have 5 kids... Youngest is 10 months, whats a few more??? :-0)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's kinda the way I always felt.


----------

